# Trooper David Lane



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Trooper David Lane 
*New York State Police
New York*
End of Watch: Wednesday, November 4, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 30
*Tour of Duty:* 4 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, November 4, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Trooper David Lane was killed in an automobile accident while on patrol the town of Catskill. He was traveling north on State Route 32 when he attempted to pass another northbound vehicle. The vehicles made contact and Trooper Lane's vehicle drove off the roadway and struck a telephone pole, causing him to suffer fatal injuries.

Trooper Lane had served with the New York State Police for four years and was assigned to the Catskill Station. He had previously served with the United States Army in Iraq and Afghanistan.
Agency Contact Information
New York State Police
Public Information Office
1220 Washington Ave Bldg 22
Albany, NY 12226

Phone: (518) 783-3211

_*Please contact the New York State Police for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sir.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rest in peace sir


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest In Peace Trooper.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Trooper Lane.


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## PAUL1604 (Apr 14, 2009)

Troop, you are gone, but not forgotten. Eternal rest Troop.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------



## JC19 (Jan 1, 2007)

Rest in Peace Trooper


----------

